# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Spiermassa opbouwen

## hugo1

hallo mensen ik heb een vraagje heeft er iemand ervaring met met het produkt van prevent care ( mass appeal ) het zou goed moeten werken om extra spier massa op te bouwen

----------


## Russel

Er werkt (helaas) maar 1 ding, en dat is werken in de gym tot je er bij neer valt, goed eten en goed rusten!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Hugo,

Wat idd. werkt is eten trainen en rusten.
Mensen denken meestal dat ze genoeg eten om massa bij te komen maar als ze 't effectief gaan berekenen komen ze serieus te kort. Trainen als beginner zou ik gaan voor Full Body (alles trainen per training) en zeker ook je lichaam de tijd geven om te groeien. (Spieren groeien wanneer ze rusten)
Hier heb je wat links die je zeker verder kunnen helpen:
http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5...ining-program/
http://forum.dutchbodybuilding.com/

Groetjes

----------


## Atleet

> hallo mensen ik heb een vraagje heeft er iemand ervaring met met het produkt van prevent care ( mass appeal ) het zou goed moeten werken om extra spier massa op te bouwen


Spiermassa winnen is gewichtstraining goed eten en rusten. Ik ben zelf een
Bodybuilder dus ik weet waa rik het over heb.
Je moet vooral niet te veel willen en langzaam in deze sport komen. Etn als een BB kan niet iedeeen maar een paar kg spiermassa aankomen kan wel iedereen. Echter om de top te berijken zal je ook moeten eten als een bodybuilder maar dit is vast niet jou'n doel. Maar als jij de smaak goed te pakken heb kan er van alles nog veranderen.

Beginnen met een fullbody schema is zeker geen slechte keuze. Dit is een perfecte manier om er mooi in te komen. Dit zamen met goed op jou'n voeding en rust letten kom je al een mooi eindje in de goede richting.
Geduld is ook erg belangrijk. In het begin kan je snel wat spiermassa pakken maar na een jaar of 2-3 zal dit trug nemen en mag jij blij zijn met zo'n 1-6kg per jaar aan vet vrije spiermassa. Ik zelf heb zonder al te veel op mijn voeding te moeten letten toch mooi een 30kg vvm kunnen pakken maar daar zit wel zo'n 5 jaar training in. Echter ben ik nu veel serieuser met voeding bezig en probeer mijn max te berijken.

----------

